

The Principal of Least Power; in this case – CSS - benhowdle
http://benhowdle.im/2013/09/26/the-principal-of-least-power/

======
wvenable
I'm not sure a language with such a large body of very specific features (in
this case, "only-child" selector) should be considered the least powerful.

This is just an example of using a domain-specific language verses using
general purpose language.

